# Hello All!



## model299 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Found your forum by pure accident while searching around for other things. Looked interesting and thought I'd join.

I've been a WW2 aviation buff since I was a wee lad. (And that was a while ago!) My specific interests are the heavies, including the B17 and B24, and of course the B29. But, if it flew and was involved with WW2, it's all good. (Truth be told, it it can get into the air under it's own power, It'll catch my interest.)

I'm into modeling, reading aviation related books and magazines, plus various other interests. I have flight sims on my computers. (Flight Sim 2004 Combat Flight Sim) but because of summertime family obligations and ongoing projects, I have precious little time to use them. The same with my "Shelves of Doom" for aircraft models, I'm afraid. Life promises to settle down somewhat soon, so I hope to get back to some of my favorite hobbies this fall and winter.

Until it's demise in Dec of 1997, I was a volunteer and member of the Friday Crew at the Planes Of Fame museum located at Flying Cloud airport in Eden Prairie, Mn. I met a lot of WW2 veterans there, all of whom became good close friends. I spent many a Friday there, eagerly listening to the tales they had to tell. Sadly, many of them have since "gone west."  Good times, spent with great individuals. (And WW2 aircraft to boot!!)

Glad to meet you all.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2007)

Hallo and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 31, 2007)

Glad to have you aboard..... enjoy the forum.

Charles (I'm the old man of the bunch)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello from another with a "Shelf of Doom" for models!


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome from another Aussie.


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello from Alex,MN. and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey mate and welcome!


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 2, 2007)

Heya, welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------

